# 1st ovulation after mc?



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies, 

Big congrats to you all! Just hoped you might answer a question for me please? I mc at 7 wks on 28th march. If I count this as cd1 I am now cd17. I have usually ovulated day 14-17. But nothing so far. No signs and opk blank. 
I am desperate to try again this month before af as doc said its ok. But I am terrified I won't ever ovulate again! It's as stressful waiting for pos opk as waiting for bfp this time.
Just wondered if any of you know when you ovulated in the month after mc? Was it later that normal??
Any help would be great!!
Love and luck to all x x x


----------



## Krippy

I had a miscarriage at 5 1/2 weeks and I ovulated 3 weeks after the day my bleeding started in my miscarriage. I got my period 2 weeks after I ovulated and am now CD7 and waiting to ovulate again so that we can conceive.

I think everyone is different sweetie and it depends on how high your HcG was when you miscarried...Mine never got past 72 so I think that is why I wasn't too far off track.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Future Mama

I miscarried at 7 weeks on dec 23 and didn't ovulate for 5 weeks, then got my period 7 weeks after the mc. I think it just depends on how far along you were and how high your levels were.


----------



## lomelly

I didn't get a proper period after my mmc and so didn't ovulate. I had to be put on birth control to regulate. I was told it can take up to 6 weeks to ovulate after a mc..


----------



## felix555

i am sorry for your loss :(

i had an early miscarriage at 5 or 6 weeks on the 6th of march. counted that as CD1 and had what seemed like a normal period.

i usually have a 28 - 29 day cycle and i am currently on day 24 and have not yet ovulated so i suppose it's delayed for some of us.

i just wonder if next months will be a long cycle again or a normal cycle.


----------



## toothfairy29

Guess what ladies..... I ovulated on cd20 and........yesterday at 10dpo and got this......
totally freaking out now!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## felix555

congratulations!

i don't know how i will deal with being pregnant again it's almost like i am scared of it now :(

can i please ask ... when did you finally ovulate?


----------



## felix555

ignore me! i didn't read the bit where you said you ovulated on day 20! was too blinded by the good news of the BFP! congratulations again 

i am also panicking that i will never ovulate again so this has reassured me


----------



## toothfairy29

felix555 said:


> ignore me! i didn't read the bit where you said you ovulated on day 20! was too blinded by the good news of the BFP! congratulations again
> 
> i am also panicking that i will never ovulate again so this has reassured me

Ha ha thank you!! I ovulated on CD20 which was late for me. Not even a hint of a 2nd line on OPK until cd19 when faint one appeared. I was worried sick I would never ovulate again which is why I started this thread. Obviously I did though!!

I had heard that you are super fertile straight after MC so made most of chances and used a softcup with a big blob of preseed every time we dtd!

Really hope it goes well for you x x x x


----------



## confusedprego

I didn't ovulate until CD28 after my missed miscarriage at 9 weeks - I have my chart listed in my signature if you want to take a look. it took a couple cycles to get back on track but we caught the first egg we tried for (after 2 normal cycles as recommended by our doctor due to D&C). good luck!!


----------



## felix555

confusedprego said:


> I didn't ovulate until CD28 after my missed miscarriage at 9 weeks - I have my chart listed in my signature if you want to take a look. it took a couple cycles to get back on track but we caught the first egg we tried for (after 2 normal cycles as recommended by our doctor due to D&C). good luck!!

that's great! that's what i have been trailing the internet for ... to see if cycles are screwy the month after and then return to normal. which seems to be what happened to yours :) 

this is my chart it's all over the place! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece


----------



## confusedprego

yea try to not get too discouraged this cycle! my temps were very spikey the first cycle as i think our bodies are just trying to get the hormone levels back in line and it takes a little while! I wish you a quick return to normal!! hang in there :hugs: you'll be pregnant again before ya know it!


----------



## toothfairy29

felix555 I didn't even bother with FF this cycle. Just did opks from about cd12 (counting 1st proper day bleeding as cd1). I couldn't face all the hassle of temps etc again. Figured it didn't help me hang on to the little beans before!! 
Are you doing opks daily?? If you are in the UK your temps might be erratic due to this heatwave we are getting!!!


----------



## felix555

i started doing OPK's on cd 12 and then gave up by about day 16 i think ... i only have the clearblue test sticks and i had run out. i ordered some cheapie ones now i should get them soon. think i will wait now until next cycle though as i won't be getting the tests until tomorrow.

i am in london and loving the weather! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

I am up in Yorkshire and its hot hot hot even up north!! I am having hot flushes also, my earliest preg symptoms every time. We just got back from Dublin mini break on tuesday and it was hot there too! I got my first hint of a BFP there at 9dpo. Maybe you have already ovulated then if you haven't been testing every day? I always used one step OPKs from ebay. Dead cheap and good!


----------



## felix555

judging by my temps i don't believe i have ovulated yet ... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece

i also got the ebay ones now :)


----------



## lomelly

Felix, your chart looks just like mine did post miscarriage, except I had more bleeding. I was put on birth control for one month to regulate hormones and went off and bam, bfp! Is that an option for you?


----------



## felix555

that's not a bad idea i would prefer to have regular cycles so if it's not back to normal after this cycle that's definitely an option! thanks :)


----------

